# Avery standard dog parka size large $20 Each



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

I have 2 large Avery standard neoprene dog parkas. These are 3mm neoprene. Both are in excellent condition with no wear, cuts or rips.

I can meet anywhere from American fork to Kaysville.

Text or PM 801 367 0360
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

Price reduced to $15 Each


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I will take them next time your up Kaysville or Ogden area let me know and we can possibly meet up. Or if you want to PM me your address I will just send you a check and you could mail them to me. I would pay for the mailing.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I've got a chessie and well she's not small...she clocks in at 75 pounds on her last vet visit. Will one of these fit a 75 pound chessie?


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

Sold


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

